# New $10 note



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I like it.

https://www.bankofcanada.ca/banknotes/bank-note-series/commemorative-notes/banknote150/

Viola Irene Desmond (July 6, 1914 – February 7, 1965) was a Canadian Black Nova Scotian businesswoman who challenged racial segregation at a film theatre in New Glasgow, Nova Scotia, in 1946. She refused to leave a whites-only area of the Roseland Theatre and was convicted of a minor tax violation for the one-cent tax difference between the seat she had paid for and the seat she used. Desmond's case is one of the most publicized incidents of racial discrimination in Canadian history and helped start the modern civil rights movement in Canada.

In 2010, Desmond was granted a posthumous pardon, the first to be granted in Canada.[2][3] The government of Nova Scotia also apologized for prosecuting her for tax evasion, and acknowledged she was rightfully resisting racial discrimination.[4] In 2016, the Bank of Canada announced that Desmond would be the first Canadian woman to be featured on the front of a banknote, but that honor went to Agnes Macphail, who appeared along with three men on a 2017 commemorative note marking the 150th anniversary of Confederation. Desmond is slated to appear alone on the $10 bill in 2018.[5][6] Desmond was also named a National Historic Person in 2018.[7]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viola_Desmond


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like a good person to put on the $10 bill. Certainly better then another politician or whatever.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

None, the bank of canada link you posted is for last year's 150th commemorative $10 bill.

The new one is here: https://www.bankofcanada.ca/banknotes/vertical10/

interesting choice to go vertical. Tribute to the selfie PM?


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Vertical bill. How am I going to fit that in my wallet....lol


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice (pretty and with significance) note - will try to get a mint conditioned one. Thanks for noting (pun intended) this.

^ Danny - all the excuse to buy a new wallet - make sure it goes vertical though. Actually a saddle bag will be good fit.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

People still use money? lol


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

cainvest said:


> People still use money? lol


Very seldom. I may never have Viola in my back pocket.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> People still use money? lol


 ... why not? Money is the root of all evils ... besides why continue having the '$' sign in Bitcoin, a *crypto*currency?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the vertical design of the Viola Desmond note. I also think the image of the Canadian Museum for Human Rights is appropriate. Looking forward to seeing my first vertical note.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

cainvest said:


> People still use money? lol


 That is good people use money or banks would charge to hold it. The best place to hide in deflationary crash


----------

